# Folding lightweight bikes



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi well after much deliberation on what to get Hubby for Christmas, I have this morning come up with the idea of a folding bike for in the back of the Smart car.

We have two electric bikes which we love, but I am thinking of the times maybe when we only want to tow the car..........as my Husband has a stomach problem he only feels happy walking a certain distance so I am thinking of the times maybe when I could walk and he could bike..........maybe such as in Portugal when we meander down the harbour etc.

Obv time is fast running out for ordering on line...........so I just wondered if anyone can recomnend a folding bike that is quick and easy to unfold whilst being really lightweight................and a reasonable price.

I think one should fit in the Smart boot, for days out etc.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm a committed Brompton man myself, but despite the combination of your requirements being the Holy Grail of folding bikes, I suggest you look at the Strida:
http://www.strida.co.uk/english/technology.php?subpage=features

UK Dealer map

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have one in garage you can have its wubbish am not ergonomically suited to bikes have come to conclusion.

It went round France for its holidays and never saw light of day. Its hard work are you sure you really want one? I would prefer to walk or trot fast!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I'm a committed Brompton man myself, but despite the combination of your requirements being the Holy Grail of folding bikes, I suggest you look at the Strida:
> http://www.strida.co.uk/english/technology.php?subpage=features
> 
> UK Dealer map
> ...


Hi I know this might sound a bit thick but I don't understand your reply :?: Holy grail etc


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> Noun - holy grail (plural holy grails)
> A distant, all-but-unobtainable ultimate goal of a person or organization.
> A difficult or near-impossible goal that would prove to be a major benefit (example: "nanotechnology is the holy grail of medicine")


So a holy grail of motorhome design would be something that packed an RV's space and facilities into a panel van and cost £30k 

Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Ive just sold a folding bike called a Space Genie i was impressed with it, it may be worth googling that and see if it gives anything.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sideways said:


> Hi Ive just sold a folding bike called a Space Genie i was impressed with it, it may be worth googling that and see if it gives anything.


Thanks I must admit that Greenie's post put me off a little LOL. We do love our electric bikes which I know you have just got the same ones, but with my Husbands stomach problem I was thinking that a folding one that could be used not only when we have the MH out and about might be a good idea, such as if we went in the car anywhere on a run out etc he could pop the bike in the back and he would be able to cycle alongside me, but if he felt he wanted to get back to the car that would be a big help........he has colitis and it does make him worried at times.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Briarose, Its very difficult to ride a bike at walking pace especially those with small wheels. Good folding bikes don't come cheap. I have a Raleigh, weighs in at 12kilos but I use it to keep up with the wife's electric trike.

peedee


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

peedee said:


> Briarose, Its very difficult to ride a bike at walking pace especially those with small wheels. Good folding bikes don't come cheap. I have a Raleigh, weighs in at 12kilos but I use it to keep up with the wife's electric trike.
> 
> peedee


 Thanks when you say small wheels the ones I have been looking at have 20 inch wheels would you say that would be a good size ?, I didn't fancy getting one of those with the tiny wheels.

I have just been looking at the 'Land Rover Dahon City Lite FOLDING 20W Bike Cycle 12.5K' thats around £270 including the bag.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got one for Mrs D from here http://www.buybuybicycles.com/

She wanted a folding mountain bike. We cant mount normal bikes on the back of the van because of the motorbike.

I think we paid about £160 for the Urbanite Mountain bike. You get what you pay for and they seem to go from very cheap (like ours) to very expensive with very little inbetween. It weighs 15KG so not exactly light but its ok for occasional use. She reckons its harder work than her normal mountain bike but its really easy to setup and fold away and I dont find any problems keeping up with her on the motorbike (he he). We got a discount for being CC members and it came with a lock and carry bag.

One thing to watch out for. When you get it read the small print as (for ours anyway) your supposed to get them serviced as none of the brakes and gears are properly set up. They are kind of ready to go but we paid £30 to have it properly serviced. Could do it yourself I guess if your handy. We store ours in the Luton but it will easily fit in the boot of Mrs D's Micra which is very very very small.

Regards
BD


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I don't know the Dahon you are looking at, but Dahon are an established 'quality' name for folders and 20" wheels will give a good quality ride. Seems like a good price as well. Because it has 20" wheels, just make sure it will fold small enough for your needs.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

barryd said:


> I got one for Mrs D from here http://www.buybuybicycles.com/
> 
> She wanted a folding mountain bike. We cant mount normal bikes on the back of the van because of the motorbike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I will take a look at the website..........I wondered why some websites referred to 1st service.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Briarose said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I got one for Mrs D from here http://www.buybuybicycles.com/
> ...


No problem but do remember they are cheap and cheerful but they do the job for occasional use. I think Dahon have a good reputation but are also a bit more money, after them your looking at 4 figures!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Thanks when you say small wheels the ones I have been looking at have 20 inch wheels would you say that would be a good size ?, I didn't fancy getting one of those with the tiny wheels.


I found it harder to ride slowly with small wheels but you do get used to it. Perhaps balance is also effected by age and the frame shape as well.   I definitely think 20 inch are better than the smaller ones.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Briarose,

For which of your requirements didn't you like the Strida? It may help to suggest an alternative.

Quick and easy to fold/unfold?
Really lightweight?
Reasonable price? 
Fit in the Smart boot?

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Briarose,
> 
> For which of your requirements didn't you like the Strida? It may help to suggest an alternative.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

I didn't like the look of it to be honest, it sort of didn't look like a bike if that makes sense, and I didn't like the little wheels, somehow I just didn't think my Husband would like it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Fairynuff. And the Brompton?
http://www.brompton.co.uk/page.asp?p=3072

Bear in mind the Smart boot can't be THAT big ....

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Fairynuff. And the Brompton?
> http://www.brompton.co.uk/page.asp?p=3072
> 
> Bear in mind the Smart boot can't be THAT big ....
> ...


Yep that looks more like it :wink: what size wheels are they ? the Smart boot is quite narrow but it has quite a lot of height, I know my Friend gets a fold up scooter in her Smart boot.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

16"
http://www.brompton.co.uk/page.asp?p=3067#5


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

A few folding bikes on this site.

http://www.foldingbikes.biz/

Paul


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*LIGHTWEIGHT FOLDING BIKES*

Briarose.

We do have two bikes from A.S Bikes that have 20 inch wheels and just fit into our 07 new style smart we like them.

We take them in the back at all times to ride from where we park the car to town etc, I have to say they are a tight fit in the smart.

The guy at AS bikes was so good you can go to the factory and ensure they are the one for you.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: LIGHTWEIGHT FOLDING BIKES*



Goldwinger said:


> Briarose.
> 
> We do have two bikes from A.S Bikes that have 20 inch wheels and just fit into our 07 new style smart we like them.
> 
> ...


Thanks where are they based ? plan is for just one bike so if you get two in that should be ok..........time is a bit tight now to get sorted for Christmas.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Coventry. Shut from 23rd.
http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/explorer-plus-folding-bike-p-30.html

Though not lightweight (heavy!) and at that price I'd say for only very occasional use.

Dave


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*LIGHTWEIGHT FOLDING BIKES*

A friend of ours sent for two about a month ago, they delivered next day. difficult to say delivery times at this time of the year. but you can ask for nothing, best of luck.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

The best fold up bike for folding the smallest is the Brompton, no doubt. Commuters in London take them on trains and buses, so speaks volumes for them. They also ride very similar to a full sized bike.  

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Chigman said:


> The best fold up bike for folding the smallest is the Brompton, no doubt. Commuters in London take them on trains and buses, so speaks volumes for them. They also ride very similar to a full sized bike.
> 
> Steve


I have had a look at them Steve and they seem quite expensive, I am sure this is something that will get used, not only when in MH but of course there is always that risk that it won't so I would prefer to stick to something probably around £250 - £275.......at the most.

I really like the look of the one made by landrover but can't seem to find a stockist locally, to go and have a look............whatever happens apart from Halfords it looks as if I am going to have to rely on something bought on the internet and hope that I have time to sort it.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > The best fold up bike for folding the smallest is the Brompton, no doubt. Commuters in London take them on trains and buses, so speaks volumes for them. They also ride very similar to a full sized bike.
> ...


For the back of the smartie though your gonna need a 16" wheel I believe. The landy's that I've seen only come in 20" wheels, unless you know different.

A Brompton folds up to just a little bit bigger than one of the wheels itself.

steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And Goldwinger fits two 20" ones in a Smart.

Sounds impressive, I know! 

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Chigman said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Chigman said:
> ...


Hi yes they do do a 16 inch as well as the 20 inch.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm with Steve (Chigman) on this one.

For me it would definitely be a Brompton. If it doesn't get used, you will still get most of your money back on EBay.

There are literally hundreds of them flying round London everyday. I still get mesmerized by the speed in which they get folded up and popped in to a shoulder bag

Doug


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

<Evans>

Last orders for Xmas delivery was....yesterday...sorry :roll:


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Carper said:


> I'm with Steve (Chigman) on this one.
> 
> For me it would definitely be a Brompton. If it doesn't get used, you will still get most of your money back on EBay.
> 
> ...


Got to say I agree with Bromptons. Saving hard so I can electrify it and still pack it into a shoulder bag. See here: Electric Brompton

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Giz us a go at an MHF rally! 

I fancy a nano motor just for the heck of it but it is silly money unless you need it :-(

Dave


----------

